# hi from Barcelona



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,
I´m just starting whit archery few months ago.
I just buy my first bow, is one "Martin Hatfield" "Great Hunter".
One of the reasons to enter in the forum is to find a new limbs for it.
The limbs I have are 50 lb, and I talk with older archers and said me that may be is so much to begginers.
I look for the special part for this things in forum and hope to be lucky.
Well, hello everybody again and have a nice days shooting.
Xavi


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, nice dancing pic :wink:


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot, 09Admiral


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:welcome:

I visited Barcelona in 1985. Beautiful place.

I actually went and saw a bull fight!


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Sagecreek.
The city changes a lot in this years, now you don't recongnize it.
This past year the government of Catalonia (the state where it belongs barcelona) bullfighting banned. On the other hand this past week, France recognized the bullfight as a cultural heritage of southern French country. Hard to understand, right?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I had heard bull fighting was banned. 

Anywho, I loved the colored fountains at night and the big church. Can't remember the name of it atm. :thumb:


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

The color fountains is the Fountain of Monjuich (a hill near the city, there are the Olimpic Stadium, and the Olympic Cauldron is lit by an archer Antonio Rebollo in the ceremony of opening), the big church can be the architect Gaudi's Sagrada Familia. Do not worry all still there. Please say something if you come :teeth:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks Superduper


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Double S


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry Double S


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Xavi.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to A/T from Illinois


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Tim from the other said of the world, you know, make a hole in the ground between your two feet, still digging and eventually you will appear in front of my door :wink:


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanxs Bull, have a nice hunt.


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks hangr54 all the best for The Prairie State citizens


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Dthbyhoyt :icon_salut:


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks rycountryboy :icon_salut:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks wicked1strings.
i hope the golden state still shinning
xavi


----------



## WI Bowhunter11 (Apr 28, 2011)

welcome to AT!


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks WI Bowhunter11


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## xavix.bcn (Apr 25, 2011)

thanx bushmasterrar15


----------

